# Al Jefferson extension??



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

From St. Paul Pioneer press


> Look for Al Jefferson, 22, traded by the Celtics to the Timberwolves in the Garnett deal, to demand a contract extension soon that could be worth $10 million a season. Jefferson is signed for nearly $6 million over the next two seasons


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

No way he settles for $10Mil a year. I would imagine he'll want the max, especially if he has a big year like I expect.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Enjoy Al Jefferson. If he can learn how to defend the pick and roll he could be All-NBA in 5 years. He's already an all-star caliber player. Hopefully, he'll become great.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

$10 mil a year is a bit too much, IMO. But then with several players contracts ending after the next season and we will be under the cap, hopefully.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> $10 mil a year is a bit too much, IMO. But then with several players contracts ending after the next season and we will be under the cap, hopefully.


Nene signed a $10Mil a year deal last summer...right after missing an entire season with an ACL tear.


Getting cap space is gonna be tough. Not impossible, though I fear unlikely with the guys we have running this team. Jefferson, Gomes, and Smith are all up for new contracts after this season. Telfair too, if he's in our future plans. Green and McCants will be the following year.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

socco said:


> Nene signed a $10Mil a year deal last summer...right after missing an entire season with an ACL tear.


Big men are always a delicacy that NBA teams treasure. I do believe Nene was overpaid, but when he is healthy he is a quality big man. Al Jefferson, is better Nene, so he should wait until after this year to cash in.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Unless he has a freakishly miserable year, he's a pretty much a lock to get the max. Worst case, he gets a Boozer - 68/6.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

This kinda got nothing to do with the extension, but as i pointed out earlier to a friend. this was a great trade for both teams.

If the T-Wolves kept KG then they wouldve missed the playoffs until he retired....now the wolves

have Jefferson, Gomes, Green, McCants and Telfair, now that right there is a future team of young all-stars if you ask me, they all have great potential.

player comparisons

Jefferson-Shawn Kemp-minus the drugs
Gomes-Shawn Marion-minus the three
Green-Scottie Pippen-athletic long and got hops
McCants-Lesser version of ray allen....cuttino mobley that nails it on the spot!!!
Telfair-Chauncey Billups, remember for that like first 4 yrs of his career. he sucked, yea thats the thing with telfair. street baller with playmaking skillz. B-B-BILLUPZ


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

What would be even funnier, in my opinion, is if the Wolves somehow didn't manage to get hold of him.

Not that I want that to happen, I just think it would be funny.
KG for Green, Gomes, Telfair and Ratliff :lol: (oh, and picks)

One thing about those picks too - they're not exactly gonna be great..
Though one of them is a Minnesota pick anyway, isn't it?

Jefferson's gonna get at least 10million per year. At least.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> This kinda got nothing to do with the extension, but as i pointed out earlier to a friend. this was a great trade for both teams.
> 
> If the T-Wolves kept KG then they wouldve missed the playoffs until he retired....now the wolves
> 
> ...



also t-wolve fans expect me to be a t-wolve bandwagoner in about 3 yrs...telfair is one of my favs along with green. and bracey wright yea im a hoosier so hey lol.

plus ive always liked those jerseys yea. ok im jus sayin crap now.:cheers:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

TheTruth34 said:


> This kinda got nothing to do with the extension, but as i pointed out earlier to a friend. this was a great trade for both teams.
> 
> If the T-Wolves kept KG then they wouldve missed the playoffs until he retired....now the wolves
> 
> ...



Shawn Kemp was insane before he let himself go with drugs and vagina. Jefferson could be great, but I'd be suprised if he turns into a prime Kemp.
And Green as Pippen? Never going to happen. Not in a million years.
As far as Bassy? Who knows. It takes most 1's a long time to develop their NBA games. He could be out of the league by years end, or he could turn into a top 5 pg, way too early for us to tell.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

He'll be well over 10 mil, and really i think he's worth it considering a lot of the contracts around the league.

the wolves need to tie him up as soon as possible, build around him and foye


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

different_13 said:


> One thing about those picks too - they're not exactly gonna be great..
> *Though one of them is a Minnesota pick anyway, isn't it?*


Yep. Though the funny thing is that the pick almost certainly would've ended up as a 2nd round pick (if we pissed the playoffs the next 3 years it would be a 2012 2nd rounder instead of a 1st). So one pick will be in the mid 20s and the other in the mid 30s. Nothing too special.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I hope we get Josh SMith extension done soon. if neither wan't to sign, how about a Jefferson for Smith swap?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He's going to get the max and we are going to like it!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I hope we get Josh SMith extension done soon. if neither wan't to sign, how about a Jefferson for Smith swap?


Let me input my thoughts....










Naw.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I hope we get Josh SMith extension done soon. if neither wan't to sign, how about a Jefferson for Smith swap?


That's ridiculous.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I bet Jefferson loves this situation now. Now that he's the clear best player, the team basically has to give him whatever he asks for. It's not like we have a lot of money tied up anyways.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

TheTruth34 said:


> This kinda got nothing to do with the extension, but as i pointed out earlier to a friend. this was a great trade for both teams.
> 
> If the T-Wolves kept KG then they wouldve missed the playoffs until he retired....now the wolves
> 
> ...


All that and you forgot randy Foye


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I hope we get Josh SMith extension done soon. if neither wan't to sign, how about a Jefferson for Smith swap?


Are you serious, nice try. im serious one more time


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well hes asking for an extension immediately now starting at around 10mil... wolves need to lock him up long term, thats a good contract for a quality big like him these days.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Get it done.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TheTruth34 said:


> This kinda got nothing to do with the extension, but as i pointed out earlier to a friend. this was a great trade for both teams.
> 
> If the T-Wolves kept KG then they wouldve missed the playoffs until he retired....now the wolves
> 
> ...


Jefferson's game is nothing at all like Shawn Kemp's. Ryan Gomes is almost the complete opposite of Shawn Marion. And Sebastian Telfair doesn't play anything like Chauncey Billups.

None of those guys' games are remotely similar. And if athleticism and hops are all it took to be Scottie Pippen, there would be 100 Scottie Pippens in the NBA next year. 

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Jefferson's game is nothing at all like Shawn Kemp's. Ryan Gomes is almost the complete opposite of Shawn Marion. And Sebastian Telfair is nothing even similar to Chauncey Billups.
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?


I saw the Green & Pippen comparison and skipped over it, but wow. Thank you, Rawse. :lol:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

If we wants to extend now for less than the max, be fair with him. If he wants the max, just pick up the option and let him play this year for his rookie contract. Worse case, he becomes restricted a year later, and the Wolves can match any offer he gets.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

he's gonna have big time numbers this year, his value and price is only going to get higher


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> he's gonna have big time numbers this year, his value and price is only going to get higher


Yeah, and the only way we can expect less than $10M is some kind of freak accident and he has one garbage of a year.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> player comparisons
> 
> Jefferson-Shawn Kemp-minus the drugs
> Gomes-Shawn Marion-minus the three
> ...



Jefferson - I still say Moses Malone, qua playing style.
Gomes - Corliss Williamson? A bruiser at the 3/4.. 
Green - all Gerald Green is so far is a lesser Travis Outlaw, who can at least defend a bit.
McCants - Cuttino Mobley with better defense, fair enough.
Telfair - try Brevin Knight..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

different_13 said:


> Jefferson - I still say Moses Malone, qua playing style.
> Gomes - Corliss Williamson? A bruiser at the 3/4..
> Green - all Gerald Green is so far is a lesser Travis Outlaw, who can at least defend a bit.
> McCants - Cuttino Mobley with better defense, fair enough.
> Telfair - try Brevin Knight..


I havnt really seen enough of Jefferson play to make a fair comparison. but moses?? really?? in what way does he play like moses, from numbers and word of mouth i was guessing more carlos boozer type of guy (slightly better).

the rest of them are pretty good comparisons


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I haven't seen either all that much either, so I don't know why..

They're both 6'10 is F/C players.
A third of their rebounds are offensive.
Both have similar eFG%. Both are excellent scorers in the post.

Jefferson so far averages fewer TO's, but I'd say they're both average passers. Both get more than 1 pass per game, but neither's ever broken into 2.

Neither play good defense, and part of this is due to attitude.
In malone's case, this accounts for his offensive rebounding - he wants that ball, dammit. I'd go so far as to call him selfish. In his case, he had the talent to back it up.

Al will never be as good as Moses, but qua playing style I think it's a decent comparison. Comparing across eras is difficult, but I think this is viable (moreso than every white guy who can shoot being called Larry Bird).


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Starting at $10M? I guess he is humble... Jefferson can probably play better than Rashard Lewis, starting at $15.6and he's signed forever like KG was. 

We should extend him, but we are basing this on 60 games, basically. We could wait until December, January, see if things go smoothly. Better soon than late, though, or we're truly done for.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/miOg2Jm5xF4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/miOg2Jm5xF4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
didnt want to start a new thread for it, but thought you guys would enjoy it

guys back to the basket game, pump fakes etc are well beyond his years... very promising


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This video is no longer available ^^^


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> This video is no longer available ^^^


ah worst i watched it like half an hour ago lol.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ok replaced it with a similar one that works :cheers:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Figured id keep the Al Jeff stuff in here:



> MINNEAPOLIS -- Al Jefferson was still clearing the cob webs from his head when he arrived in the Twin Cities on Aug. 1 and prepared for a press conference as one of the newest members of the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> After finally coming to grips with the fact that he was one of five players traded by the Boston Celtics to the Wolves for All-Star Kevin Garnett, Jefferson was just about to walk into a packed room to meet local media when plans abruptly changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Al Jefferson was not so risky to trade now that the math is done. He is injury prone and same can happen to him on the wolves. He is real good when hes on, but he coulda just been playing hard because he got trade scares and Danny sensed that. I do think he will be better than Z Randolph tho. A better passer anyhow.
Green won't amount to much. Gomes is as good as hes getting, Telfair forget it. The picks, McHale will **** those up.


----------

